# turnips at 567



## trinity. (May 13, 2020)

as title says! no entry fee but tips in the form of bells OR these items/their diys are appreciated!!  3 at a time, i will pm the dodo code. first come first serve!
*wish list*
garden wagon
gold tools
star fragments
ironwood dresser
seashell diy
coffee cup
mama, papa, baby bear


----------



## FRUHD (May 13, 2020)

Invite request, please


----------



## VioletPrincess (May 13, 2020)

Would love to visit. I have about 2 trips of that would be ok. I don't have items but will happily leave bells for tips.


----------



## Cenna (May 13, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Toucanjake (May 13, 2020)

If youre still open I would love to join.  If you're willing for multiple trips, I can tip every time too.  :3


----------



## trinity. (May 13, 2020)

VioletPrincess said:


> Would love to visit. I have about 4 trips of that would be ok. I don't have items but will happily leave bells for tips.





Cenna said:


> I’d love to come!


ill dm you the code after the first person finishes up!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Toucanjake said:


> If youre still open I would love to join.  If you're willing for multiple trips, I can tip every time too.  :3


i'll dm you when they finish up!!


----------



## Megaroni (May 13, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## atriosocool (May 13, 2020)

Would also love to come and sell my turnips!


----------



## edrinaline (May 13, 2020)

hi! i can bring the entire floor light set for you! in exchange may i make 5 trips! it’s a lot so i can also add in an ironwood clock diy!


----------



## trinity. (May 13, 2020)

i will dm with the code when they finish up!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



edrinaline said:


> hi! i can bring the entire floor light set for you! in exchange may i make 5 trips! it’s a lot so i can also add in an ironwood clock diy!


wow, thank you! yes, i'll dm you when everyone else is finished!


----------



## band (May 13, 2020)

I only have a few bunches of turnips, I can bring the cypress tub!


----------



## thisistiff (May 13, 2020)

I don’t have the spare diy but i can craft you some ironwood dressers!


----------



## Hyllin (May 13, 2020)

I’d like to come if you are still open


----------



## trinity. (May 13, 2020)

yes, i'm still open! i'm currently on atriosocool so there will be a wait if you all are alright with that


----------



## trinity. (May 13, 2020)

closed, all those who have posted before will still get their code


----------



## trinity. (May 13, 2020)

i'm re-opening!


----------



## VioletPrincess (May 13, 2020)

I would love to visit. Could I make 2 trips please?


----------



## razplorian (May 13, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit, I would have to make two trips though!


----------



## honeytree (May 13, 2020)

I would like to visit please!


----------



## CrazyCat42 (May 13, 2020)

I would love to visit if I could. I have a Papa bear and some star fragments.


----------



## cohanmills (May 13, 2020)

would love to viwit if still open


----------



## Brendies (May 13, 2020)

Would like to visit and tip in bells if it's still open


----------



## shmoeyshmo (May 13, 2020)

I would love to visit if you're still open! Would be 2 trips.


----------



## trinity. (May 13, 2020)

no longer taking new visitors! thank you everyone for being so nice!


----------

